# Elvis Presley



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

ISFP

At least from what I just saw in the Elvis movie.

It didn't actually have Elvis in it though.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

Naaaah man,Very much a good example of a well-developed Se dom.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Yea.

Se Fi then.

ESFP


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

ESFP. I have seen someone mention he is ISFP though, from his movies.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

His Fi is certainly very well developed.


----------



## Dora (Apr 25, 2016)

ESFP. If I have to, I will argue my case, but just take my word for it


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

Se dominant, so ESFP.


----------



## Dora (Apr 25, 2016)

A little less conversation, a little more action! - so self-explanatory:laughing: Se to the max.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

I would guess ENFP


----------



## Dora (Apr 25, 2016)

Sparky said:


> I would guess ENTP


There is literally nothing about him that shows Ne or Ti about him. Where do you take that from?


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Dora said:


> There is literally nothing about him that shows Ne or Ti about him. Where do you take that from?


Elvis is very open and friendly with all kind of strangers. He likes to be in the center of attention, and is the most talkative in a group. I type him as ENFP.


----------



## Dora (Apr 25, 2016)

Sparky said:


> Elvis is very open and friendly with all kind of strangers. He likes to be in the center of attention, and is the most talkative in a group. I type him as ENFP.


He also places aesthetics and environment before all else, and was a phenomenal dancer. As well as there being other indicators of Se. He focused on the present, and disregarded answering questions about the future, and turned the interview towards the now - indicates dominant Se and inferior Ni.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Dora said:


> He also places aesthetics and environment before all else, and was a phenomenal dancer. As well as there being other indicators of Se. He focused on the present, and disregarded answering questions about the future, and turned the interview towards the now - indicates dominant Se and inferior Ni.


Elvis is a singer and performer, he's not an author or Bill Gates type figure, so it makes sense for him to "sing for the moment". Michael Jackson was arguably a better dancer, and that does not make him a sensor. Elvis is an intuitive, with very original opinions and views:

"Rock and roll is a music, and why should a music contribute to … juvenile delinquency? If people are going to be juvenile delinquents, they're going to be delinquents if they hear … Mother Goose rhymes."


"When I was a child, ladies and gentlemen, I was a dreamer. I read comic books, and I was the hero of the comic book. I saw movies, and I was the hero in the movie. So every dream I ever dreamed, has come true a hundred times... And these gentlemen over here, these are the type of people who care, they're dedicated, and they realize that it is possible that they might be building the kingdom of heaven, it's not just too far fetched, from reality. I'd like to say that I learned very early in life that "Without a song, the day would never end; without a song, a man ain't got a friend; without a song, the road would never bend — without a song." So I keep singing a song. Goodnight. Thank you."


"The image is one thing and the human being is another...it's very hard to live up to an image."


----------



## Sapphire Dust (Apr 7, 2021)

Oh, Sensors can be deep and have their own original thoughts. I understand that depth and originality is not as visible in S types, but certainly possible, and more common than I think the Intuitive community here realizes. As a disclaimer, being misunderstood as an Intuitive within S dominant society is very real and the frustrations with this are very understandable. I have learned though that Sensors of all stripes can be deeper than they appear on the outside. Sure, their mental energy for intuitive meanderings may not hold up as well as it does for intuitives, and they are not always quick to grasp new concepts, but they are more than capable. They also typically don’t like prolonging abstract subjects outside their comfort zones. Many do though enjoy abstract subjects if it’s within something they already understand well either by chance (i.e their parents taught them political theory at the dinner table) or they find pleasure in understanding something of an abstract nature they see real life value in. Virtually every S type I have some closeness with does find some interest in the unknown or in exploring the abstract, they just don’t live their lives in constant search of such understandings, or continuously think in such ways while going about their daily business. Intimacy is often required to see such parts of them though, I have found.

On another note, Sensors are very observant, but they are observant more so of the details so they sometimes fail to grasp the big picture. But S’s can process a large amount of physical information, and it is not always as mundane as it sounds. Their realistic “insights” can stand the test of time or be very useful. Plus they can throw in a good dash of their T or F into the mix, and a perceptive or even an intellectual person can be bred from such.

Now going back to Elvis, assuming he was an SFP of some kind, he had Ni & Fi, which can make for quite the individualistic and dreamy mind. I think it’s quite common for Se types to “dream of heroism” like Elvis proclaimed. Talking to many Se dom’s in my life, they’re actually all pretty imaginative, but there tends to be a sense of ‘realism’ or perhaps a sense of power to their imaginations, and they would still prefer to ‘live in the real world’, but that imagination is certainly something they crave, perhaps due to their repressed Ni. The ones I have seen basically take the budding seed of their imagination and run with it. When I was growing up, my best friend was an ESFP and she loved dreaming up of things and then doing something with it, like attempting to bake pancakes because she ‘dreamed’ of owning a breakfast diner, or she made up stories of various characters, even real characters, and then dressed up in several costumes to match the characters — some were made up, like an alien or fairy, and some were based off of fictional characters like Dorothy from Wizard of Oz. I also had an ENFP friend growing up who was very imaginative as well, but very differently. She could take a snippet of what you said and turn it into a witty joke, and she did it on the fly. She loved brain teasing and brainstorming games. She was amazing at predicting outcomes of mystery movies and TV shows, and we were as young as like 13 years old. This wasn’t because she “just knew” the outcome from the beginning, it was clear she understood the big picture quickly and then her mind non-stop went through simulations and hypothetical scenarios. She could be entertained by just about anything, cause she could twist anything into a funny perspective, while my ESFP friend was bored more easily and needed more stimulation. I had an ESTJ friend who once made a smacking sound with her lips while it was quiet, and my ENFP friend found this hilarious, and while I can’t quite remember how she made fun of it, I remember some kind of perspective she had of it entertained her very much. She was also a good problem solver when it came to relationships, as if she understood each person’s perspective with only a wee bit of information, and came up with ways for us all to understand each other and solve our problems.
I think what I am trying to get at here is that both ENFP’s and ESFP’s are imaginative people, but in different ways. I only used my two friends from childhood as examples, but I have observed similar behaviors in each personality type in others as well throughout my life. It’s like ESFP’s take a nugget of N imagination and extend it into reality, while ENFP’s take a nugget of S reality and extend it through their N imagination. I’ve also noticed that ESFP’s would rather prolong the same reality (like a storyline for example) while ENFP’s would rather multiply their focus on various aspects, validating their stereotypes of cleverness, wittiness, and swiftness of creative thought.

Of course Intuitives can be dancers, but it’s very unlikely that massive superstars like Elvis Presley and Michael Jackson that were world famous for their dancing and performing were anything but S types. Not only were their performances very fashionable and still hold immense influence today, but they needed the heavy present-focus and energy endurance to keep up with their very strenuous and stimulating jobs. I’m not sure what Elvis Presley was, but in my opinion he doesn’t seem to be an ENFP to me, and I feel quite strongly about that observation.


I realize my answer might be pretty heavy for this discussion, but I become passionate when it comes to sifting through the differences between Sensors and Intuitives, as I think they both misunderstand each other a lot


----------

